# New Board Size



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

I'M about to pick up a new Ride DH 2. I'm 6'1 about 165lbs and have a 11.5 boot. I ride probably 70% park and 30% all mountain. I was going to get the 156 wide but I am having second feelings about it. Do you think that the 156 is to small and i should just go with the 159 wide?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

NO! 156 sweet moit!


----------

